# 70 Oshawa Judge Starter Motor?



## judger70 (Feb 28, 2006)

The starter motor off My 70 Canadian Judge RAIII is Stamped McKinnon-Delco #1107716 8M29 Made in Canada. Can anyne explain this date coding? I read that McKinnon Industries Limited became a part of General Motors of Canada in 1969. Some people think it is original, does anyne know for sure?


----------



## rocketscientis (Nov 30, 2019)

D


judger70 said:


> The starter motor off My 70 Canadian Judge RAIII is Stamped McKinnon-Delco #1107716 8M29 Made in Canada. Can anyne explain this date coding? I read that McKinnon Industries Limited became a part of General Motors of Canada in 1969. Some people think it is original, does anyne know for sure?


Date code 8 M XX
8 is last digit of year of production
If its correct housinfor that era , proly had rectsngular notch at end for power transfer from solinoid to motorif so then 1968

Letters assigned to months alphabetical progression starting with Jan. = A
Last digit or two close to lettet is actual. Day of month...single until 10..,
Occasional stray # after that but noticably spaced away is anyines guess


----------

